# HIS Radeon HD 5800 Series Graphics Cards Listed



## btarunr (Sep 22, 2009)

American retailer ZipZoomFly.com has listed one of its first ATI Radeon HD 5800 series products, these ones from HIS. Both the HIS HD 5870 1 GB (H587F1GDG), and HIS HD 5850 1 GB (H585F1GDG) stick to AMD's reference board design, and sport a unique "sword" sticker theme compared to the manga characters used by another popular AMD partner.

Both accelerators are DirectX 11 compliant, and support ATI Eyefinity technology to connect to three display heads with 2560 x 1600 pixel resolution. Connectivity options include two DVI-D, DisplayPort, and HDMI with 7.1 channel audio. While the HD 5870 has 1600 stream processors, clock speeds of 850/1200 MHz (core/memory), the HD 5850 has 1440 stream processors, with speeds of 725/1000 MHz (core/memory). Going by ZipZoomFly's pricing, the HIS HD 5870 1 GB is priced at US $399, while the HIS HD 5850 1 GB stands at $299.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet, cant wait to get one. It's funny both those items are listed as out of stock, they must have wanted to be first out of the gates with one up.


----------



## gumpty (Sep 22, 2009)

Urgh ... can it be 0601 GMT 23/09/09 already. I want official benchmarks dammit.


----------



## Maban (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice to see a 5850 that's not a photoshopped 5870. Ahem...Sapphire...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 22, 2009)

howd that sword go over the crevasse? Just a sticker bridging?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 22, 2009)

HIS FTW  Love the look of the cards. I'll probably go HIS again like I did with my 3850 and 4850.


----------



## aetneerg (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn, out of stock! I got beat! I need a place where they sell it out of CA so I can buy without tax.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> HIS FTW  Love the look of the cards. I'll probably go HIS again like I did with my 3850 and 4850.



the only thing I care about is the performace of the card. looks arent important to me.


----------



## csendesmark (Sep 22, 2009)

the 5870 is quite longer than this 5850


----------



## KainXS (Sep 22, 2009)

aww only 1440, well i knew that but


----------



## bcp (Sep 22, 2009)

*I'm still waiting to have to Crossfire them!*

I have two HIS 4890 I've been using since June 2009, the 850 core clock speed models, with rebates (that I did get) paid less than $150.00 each. From the day I installed them, they were OC to 950/1100/40% fan and have never broke 61degrees Celsius, producing very impressive  frame rates at 1910x1080p with high settings , using Futuremark Vantage, Crysis, Far Cry 2, etc. I think the best benchmark I have came the day I sold my evga GTX 295 because of 4890!  
 My name is bcp, and I am a Nvidia-holic, but I'm in recovery thanks to the ATI 12 step program!


----------



## gumpty (Sep 22, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question.

Why are the PCI-E connectors on the two different?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2009)

My case was made to fit a 5870 in it


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmm so the 5850 has the ATI Eyefinity technology as well...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm tired of CGI rendered product shots. Show us the real thing!

Being able to drive 3 monitors is a great thing! Main display and two sidebars... and USEABLE in gaming!


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Sep 22, 2009)

they dont look cgi rendered to me  

I am so feeling the need to upgrade to an x4 and a 5850  MUST RESIST


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 22, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> they dont look cgi rendered to me



Please tell me you are kidding... 

(I suggest you copy/paste the image into irfanview and zoom, look carefully at the PCIe socket, also look at the render error on the 5870 where the holding screw is floating midair and is reflecting on the PCB surface... and also the sticker that magically crosses the crevasse, as Bjorn_Of_Iceland noted... and the blank serial number stickers...and the lack of any reflections from inside the cooler exit grill...the pure matte black case being identical to the balck sticker on the fan... the 100% uniform (perfect from infinity) lighting reflection on where the casing bends 90°, the HIS sticker merging at the fan end onto the plastic case with zero thickness or shadow... yada yada the list goes on).


----------



## btarunr (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a picture. Even if it's a CGI render, the real thing is not going to look any different. Nitpicking ftl.


----------



## toyo (Sep 22, 2009)

It's gonna be a struggle resisting the charm of these cards until nVidia brings out the big guns... not that I want one, but the prices are TOO HIGH now. Grrr goddam stupid nVidia not being ready when they should have been.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 22, 2009)

nV could still be competitive (in the mid-upper) with existing GTX260+ if they could get a die shrink and power down.

You dont always have to have the fastest card to be competitive, but you need to have SOMETHING that the non-extreme enthusiast wants... ie. cool, quiet, low power, feature set, but still high performance.

The 4770 was an extremely interesting card for just these reasons and very popular.

If nV could pull the GTX260+ at 4770 or lower power, then they would have a winning product for the mid-market, which, after all, is where the sales *volumes *are.

I'm looking forward to w1z's review tomorrow to see just how powerful and efficient these new ATI cards are... and if nV has a hope in hell of keeping up.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Sep 22, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Please tell me you are kidding...
> 
> (I suggest you copy/paste the image into irfanview and zoom, look carefully at the PCIe socket, also look at the render error on the 5870 where the holding screw is floating midair and is reflecting on the PCB surface... and also the sticker that magically crosses the crevasse, as Bjorn_Of_Iceland noted... and the blank serial number stickers...and the lack of any reflections from inside the cooler exit grill...the pure matte black case being identical to the balck sticker on the fan... the 100% uniform (perfect from infinity) lighting reflection on where the casing bends 90°, the HIS sticker merging at the fan end onto the plastic case with zero thickness or shadow... yada yada the list goes on).



well you come and look at them from my 10 year old 17" crt work monitor and then pick out even half of that haha :shadedshu

Seriousley tho, if they bug you that much, just dont look at them or go and sort your OCD lol


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 22, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> nV could still be competitive (in the mid-upper) with existing GTX260+ if they could get a die shrink and power down.
> 
> You dont always have to have the fastest card to be competitive, but you need to have SOMETHING that the non-extreme enthusiast wants... ie. cool, quiet, low power, feature set, but still high performance.
> 
> ...



My response is:


Odin Eidolon said:


> get a look at this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR45ja_fNzU&NR=1


LOL


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2009)

mtosev said:


> the only thing I care about is the performace of the card. looks arent important to me.



Same here, and knowing me the cooler will get taken off sooner or later too lol. Warranty's more important than a silly assed sticker which you bear see most of the time.



lemonadesoda said:


> I'm tired of CGI rendered product shots. Show us the real thing!
> 
> Being able to drive 3 monitors is a great thing! Main display and two sidebars... and USEABLE in gaming!



Yeah, makes Matrox loose some pennys.


----------



## toyo (Sep 22, 2009)

Excellent humour in that video!
Thanks for it, inferKNOX&Odin Eidolon


----------



## inferKNOX (Sep 22, 2009)

toyo said:


> Excellent humour in that video!
> Thanks for it, inferKNOX&Odin Eidolon


ROFL!
That is the new universal quote for responding to nV GT300 vs ATi 5xxx series speculators.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theres quiet a few of those going around with great subs, still very funny.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe it is just me, but I kind of like just the black cooler.  I kind of wish the manufacturers wouldn't put the ugly stickers on them.  A simple sticker, basically like the one they used, but without the stupid sword(or woman in Sapphires case).  I think these cards would have looked sleek as hell with just the all black cooler, and small sticker or even better silk screening of the letter right on the plastic.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright! Can't wait to get one!


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also these come with a free coupon for Dirt2 when it comes out i need to find a buyer for 2x 4850


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good but when are they gonna get the core up to 1000mhz without a special edition or ocing? That is what Im waiting for. PRice isn't bad either for either one. Wish I had the cash, Id reel the 5870 in 

That sword is awesome and my His HIGHTECH 3870 on the cd came with some wall paper images with that sword. Very slick.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 22, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Looks good but when are they gonna get the core up to 1000mhz without a special edition or ocing? That is what Im waiting for.



They'll do that to make the 5890 when Nvidia comes out with something.

Look, let's be honest here.  

Gotta admit, though, the 4890 was a pretty good card, tweak and overclock that it was.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> HIS FTW  Love the look of the cards. I'll probably go HIS again like I did with my 3850 and 4850.



No, EVGA FTW


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> They'll do that to make the 5890 when Nvidia comes out with something.
> 
> Look, let's be honest here.
> 
> Gotta admit, though, the 4890 was a pretty good card, tweak and overclock that it was.



I don't know if you would call 3 million more transistors a small tweak, your really simplifying it. But I would also expect a 5890 to release when the GT300's come out to keep competition strong.


----------



## lemode (Sep 22, 2009)

i won't buy HIS cards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)

why?


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 22, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't know if you would call 3 million more transistors a small tweak, your really simplifying it. But I would also expect a 5890 to release when the GT300's come out to keep competition strong.



In a chip with nearly a billion -- yes, I call a few million transistors a "tweak." 

But, hey -- at least it *was* an improved chip (tweak, whatever you want to call it).  At least they didn't just overclock it and call it a 4890 -- the chip that's in the 4890 is a better chip than the one in the 4870 (not that it was bad, either).


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> In a chip with nearly a billion -- yes, I call a few million transistors a "tweak."
> 
> But, hey -- at least it *was* an improved chip (tweak, whatever you want to call it).  At least they didn't just overclock it and call it a 4890 -- the chip that's in the 4890 is a better chip than the one in the 4870 (not that it was bad, either).



Lets tweak it with a sticker


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 22, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Lets tweak it with a sticker



don't forget the racing stripes and rear spoiler. 

lol at that vid totally hilarious. 

I await the benches on this. This is planned to be my next upgrade and I've been patiently biding my time with my poor little 9600gt. still undecided on the cpu/mobo front but that's nether here nor there at this point.

hopefully this won't be too plagued by lack of driver support and poor early driver performance (sigh what am I saying it is ati lol)


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 22, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> don't forget the racing stripes and rear spoiler.
> 
> lol at that vid totally hilarious.
> 
> ...



Personally, I'm waiting for the 5670.    I've got a delicate motherboard and a weak power supply coupled with a hungry processor -- I need the most efficient video card I can get.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 22, 2009)

lemode said:


> i won't buy HIS cards.


I reckon youd buy her cards instead


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I reckon youd buy her cards instead





thats what he said :|


----------



## lemode (Sep 22, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I reckon youd buy her cards instead



Maybe if the acronym was HER I would consider it. I do love me some women!


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 22, 2009)

lemode said:


> Maybe if the acronym was HER I would consider it. I do love me some women!



Too bad they don't love ya back!  

Zing!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Sep 22, 2009)

holy hell these cards are BEASTS


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I got my roll of pennies saved .... just going to wait for XFX to kick out the 5870 2gb model


----------



## lemode (Sep 22, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Too bad they don't love ya back!
> 
> Zing!



Yeah you’re right, my wife hates me. But in all fairness she is 1 obnoxious bitch.


----------



## mdm-adph (Sep 22, 2009)

lemode said:


> Yeah you’re right, my wife hates me. But in all fairness she is 1 obnoxious bitch.



No, you're absolutely right.  Women love no one -- they only keep you around if you're useful.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> No, you're absolutely right.  Women love no one -- they only keep you around if you're useful.




Wise you are


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Sep 22, 2009)

lemode said:


> Yeah you’re right, my wife hates me. But in all fairness she is 1 obnoxious bitch.



that is sig material there if I ever seen it haha


----------



## lemode (Sep 22, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> that is sig material there if I ever seen it haha



Haha woot for being quote worthy!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 22, 2009)

toyo said:


> Excellent humour in that video!
> Thanks for it, inferKNOX&Odin Eidolon



HAHAHAHAHAH , Indeed , it's funny , but it's also something to think about , nvidia does gives large amounts of money towards hyping and sponsoring.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still getting a GTX 260.


----------



## Anath (Sep 22, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH , Indeed , it's funny , but it's also something to think about , nvidia does gives large amounts of money towards hyping and sponsoring.



Agreed almost every game that i play says powered by nvidia.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 22, 2009)

Anath said:


> Agreed almost every game that i play says powered by nvidia.



how can it when i have an intel + ati rig?


----------



## trt740 (Sep 22, 2009)

look like they took them down


----------



## Anath (Sep 22, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how can it when i have an intel + ati rig?



huh? I am talking about nvidia sponsoring a lot of major games. Arkham Asylum is an example.


----------



## csendesmark (Sep 22, 2009)

Anath said:


> Agreed almost every game that i play says powered by nvidia.



Nvidia's "The Way It's Meant To Be Played" division are disbanded now.
So no more Nv sponsred game.


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 22, 2009)

Good very good


----------



## jessicafae (Sep 22, 2009)

I am still disappointed in these prices.  I was really hoping the rumors where wrong and the 5850 was going to sell at $250. I know these are "early adopter" pricing for "ultra enthusiast" products, but still these could have pushed the price-performance bar down a little.  

Right now the 5850 looks to be about GTX285 (performance and price) and the 5870 looks to be GTX295 (performance and price). Especially in Japan where it looks like the the 5870 will sell for 50,000yen and the 5850 will sell for 34,000yen (5870 at 50,000yen ~= $547 so $400US looks cheap to me). I was really hoping the 5850 was going to give >GTX285 performance for GTX275 pricing.  Guess I will hold onto my GTS250 and wait another month for the Juniper (5700 series) release and see if anything changes there. If still nothing then maybe X-mas time something will change.  

(sources Hermitage Akihabara VR-Zone )


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 22, 2009)

lol....that's funny ^


----------



## jessicafae (Sep 23, 2009)

No doubt the 5870 is a brilliant product with impressive tech, and I am certain it has Nvidia concerned about its GT300 release since the GT300 will be a lot more expensive to manufacture (512bit bus, larger die, lower yields) than the 5870. And with ZERO talk about Larrabee at Intel's IDF this week, it looks like ATi is the only one able to push the tech up a level right now.


----------



## mep916 (Sep 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> look like they took them down



Yeah I can't find them anywhere on the site now. Sold out?


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the new cooler will give them more interesting design. D@m that thing look sexy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2009)

DVI-D?  It isn't a DVI-I dual-link?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dvi-i carries both digital and analouge signals.Dvi-d is dual link.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 23, 2009)

Just run HDMI and don't worrie about it


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 23, 2009)

tigger said:


> Dvi-i carries both digital and analouge signals.Dvi-d is dual link.


Isn't that the same lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 23, 2009)

jessicafae said:


> No doubt the 5870 is a brilliant product with impressive tech, and I am certain it has Nvidia concerned about its GT300 release since the GT300 will be a lot more expensive to manufacture (512bit bus, larger die, lower yields) than the 5870. And with ZERO talk about Larrabee at Intel's IDF this week, it looks like ATi is the only one able to push the tech up a level right now.


NICE!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sure this is covered somewhere, but anyone know off-hand how much power these will draw?  I would guess something similar to a 4850/70 - right?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 23, 2009)

tigger said:


> Dvi-i carries both digital and analouge signals.Dvi-d is dual link.


DVI-I carries an analog signal which I need for my KVM.  No DVI-I means I'd have to spend like $400 for a DVI-D KVM.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 23, 2009)

5870 is Idling around 27watts and IT'S high is about 188watts


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2009)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure this is covered somewhere, but anyone know off-hand how much power these will draw?  I would guess something similar to a 4850/70 - right?



I believe it's like 30w idle and 180 or so loaded


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856&Tpk=hd 5870

It's here... BUY IT!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

If by buy you mean auto-notify...  then yes buy.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 23, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If by buy you mean auto-notify...  then yes buy.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090922/Capture019095.jpg



no, it was there a couple of seconds ago....


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah it was up for sale a while ago.


----------



## Anath (Sep 23, 2009)

well if another site puts them up im definitely not missing out after reading reviews


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anath said:


> well if another site puts them up im definitely not missing out after reading reviews



lol...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 24, 2009)

expensive i think about 5870 2G version seems 50$ more


----------

